# Dental Assistant Job



## skuchava (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am seeking a job as a dental assistant. Though I am new in dental industry I am interested in dentistry and would like to work as a dental assistant. I will commence the course Certificate III in Dental Assisting in late Jan 2014. The course provider is SBIT.
Can I find a job as a dental assistant providing that I don't have any relevant job experience but am going to commence my studies soon. May be somebody is interested to employ me at least 1-2 days a week for some minor tasks and traineeship. 
I have a vast experience of over 10 years working in admin positions as a secretary, personal assistant, translator. I believe that my admin skills and abilities will be very useful in pursuing the Dental Assistant position.
I am entitled to work in Australia (457 visa).

thank you,


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

You should check the Job web sited such as Australian Job search, Seek and Career One for opportunities.


----------



## Char Mesan (Dec 8, 2014)

When checking Australian Jobsearch website, look only for positions listed directly by employers and don't worry about any that have been listed by an Employment Service provider. The reason being, the Employment Service provider is required by Australian government to post the vacancy to their system but they can only offer the position to a _registered_ jobseeker that is on their caseload.


----------

